# More Babies Are Here!! :) Lots of Pics Added!! Page 2



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Cordelia had her babies this morning between 10 and 10:15am.  She had a buck & doe - the buck has blue eyes and the doe looks to have gold eyes, like her momma. 

Textbook delivery! :clap: I wasn't even home. My mom, sisters, brother, and cousin were here though. My mom was freaking out! She was really worried but Cordelia did a wonderful job!  Her first time and she is 14 months old. I took just a couple pics but need to upload them. Will get more later today. Anyways, it's a baby day!!

**Lots of pics added!!! Page 2


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

 yay! cant wait for pics!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats once again! I really want babies now so sooth my anxiousness with pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats!!! :stars: They sound adorable! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats on the new babies... waiting for pictures!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Yea :leap: :leap: Babies are here. Pic. are comin' What a good day for birthin'
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats :leap: Can't wait to see them!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats!!!! Any pics yet???? :stars:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats!!! :stars: Can't wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Congrats on the new babies!!!! I sure am ready for kidding season to begin here in February.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

congrats..... :leap: :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Fantastic. Congratulations. :clap: :clap: :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Sorry to take so long to get the pics up. These are really crappy ones. I will take much better ones tomorrow.  This is from when they were just born, maybe an hour old.










Please excuse the birthing mess on the wall. . . .and the placenta.  Hadn't cleaned that up when the pics were taken.









The boy is nursing - the girl was kinda looking at the camera.

I thought this was cute. . . .Lyla, Claribelle, and Leona knew that Cordi had something good to eat in the stall. Little pigs. :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Oh how cute!! Congrats on them!! Are you planning on keeping any??


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

Thanks Kylee.  We're not going to keep any of these. They are my sister's babies and she needs to pay my mom back for the puppy she got in August. Although, it would be neat to keep the doe kid. The wether is reserved already (a lady sent me deposits for two wethers forever ago!) - the doe is not reserved yet, so once I am able to evaluate her conformation, I will put an ad on CraigsList. She should make a really neat milker/show doe. Her dam has a really nice udder for a FF - and her orifices are so big, super easy to milk. Okay, I'll stop babbling now. . . . :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: More Babies Are Here!! *

I got some more pics this evening. Quite a few. . . .  Some of their eyes look all "freaky" because the lighting isn't the best in the barn and my camera was acting up. The few pics of the doe kid that are sepia-toned were all red because the flash wasn't working. . . . so, that's why I fixed them like that. Anyways, here they are!

Oh, I have no ideas on names. :help:  Maybe something to do w/ Sunset themes?? It really doesn't matter, throw anything out. We love "exotic" sounding names. 

















Doe kid:





































"Piddle time." 
















Cordelia and her baby daughter ~ they are identical in pretty much every way.  So cute!


















Baby boy ~ looks a lot like Roy and is VERY laid-backed. Such a sweet, gentle personality. . . . his sis is a little more "high maintenance."









My little sis, Aleigha loving on the little boy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia, those are adorable piccies...especially the one of your sister!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awww.. sunshine themes


you could do like pocketful of sunshine.. like the song


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is soooo cute Sarah!! So, Capriola RB PocketfulOSunshine - that's the only way it'd work. How does it look, all squished together like that?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think its a cute name


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwww...love them.....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

another sun song is 

warmth of the sun... by the beach boys

i have alot... but i digress.. i wuvs da bebes

i still have 55 days till i get ready for babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have less than 10 day's... for kids..... :doh: :help:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

can i have one??


my market wether is supposed to be born this week

everyone pray that thelma and dahlia have at least one boy each ( one for me and one for chunk)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

But..........My does have to have one first.....LOL :ROFL: 

hey wait I thought you were getting out of boers...LOL :shades: :? 

I will pray that thelma and dahlia have at least one boy each ( one for you and one for chunk) ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i get to keep memphis!!!! i was telling my mom how sad i would be if i sold my memo.. and she said i could keep her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh....... that is wonderful news .. :hug: ........alright mom..........way to go SDK... :leap:
I'm so glad... you can keep her.....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. shes not the best one i have.. but she was my first.. and she's "special" to me! haha

when i got her she was completely wild, and my friend gave her to me.. when i went up there the next month memo was following me EVERYWHEREl.. even at the fair she followed me all over.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

They are darling! I just love when you get multiples, like these twins, because then they have an instant buddy to snuggle in with. I love to watch the siblings bond. My poor Huckleberry (Strawberry's single buckling) is all alone at the moment.  
But your two cuties already have each other. :hug: Congrats on the newest additions! :stars:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic little ones. And a little carbon copy of mom, too!  That's always nice...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awww....how sweet...now I know why ...you want to keep her...and I am so glad you get to... :leap:


----------

